# Athletic Sonas/ocs?



## Nanominyo (May 31, 2020)

IDK if I'm blind but it's like there only 3 major bodytypes in the community:
Slim/normal - Bodybuilder (Or at least very strong characters with very defined muscles) or Fat.

And I really just wanna see the athletic ones where they aren't pumped on muscles but have these smooth, yet define musculature-
In short: Show me your athletic sonas and/or ocs!
I'm interested in seeing how people handle this as it seems to be quite hard to handle for some-

By athletic do I not mean Ironman form (aka training center six pack muscle defined folks (or in some cases bear which is an Endomorph high Athletic body)). I mean the ones where it can be seen they are stronger than the average (aka normal body) and has shaped accordingly to this but without having their muscles defined down to detail. They don’t always have six packs and often more than not are they found to do stamina types of sport (running, biking, swimming etc.) which has a much smoother musculature. I am aware that Mesomorps got an easier bodtype to get weldefined muscles easy and as such the "ironman" shape I am talking about are those. Still be free to show me though! I am interested in how people have handled the athletic bodytypes!


----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

You forgot "parade float" body type.


----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

Nanominyo said:


> IDK if I'm blind but it's like there only 3 major bodytypes in the community:
> Slim/normal - Bodybuilder (Or at least very strong characters with very defined muscles) or Fat.
> 
> And I really just wanna see the athletic ones where they aren't pumped on muscles but have these smooth, yet define musculature-
> ...


Personally, I like "lean" bodies. I have some examples in this posts here:
forums.furaffinity.net: Does muscle look good with anthro characters?
forums.furaffinity.net: Does muscle look good with anthro characters?


----------



## Nanominyo (May 31, 2020)

redhusky said:


> You forgot "parade float" body type.


I’ve got literally no clue what that means


----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

Nanominyo said:


> I’ve got literally no clue what that means


You know, like "hyper" fat.


----------



## Nanominyo (May 31, 2020)

redhusky said:


> You know, like "hyper" fat.


added hyper muscle along with it


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (May 31, 2020)

My fursona is more of the "strongman" sort, if exaggerated. Large muscles and a soft belly due to not being "ab crazy" and trying to have that 8-pack.

In general, outside of the muscle fetish furs, I tend to find that a lot of people don't like to work with muscles in general and often only do skinny or fat characters.


----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> My fursona is more of the "strongman" sort, if exaggerated. Large muscles and a soft belly due to not being "ab crazy" and trying to have that 8-pack.
> 
> In general, outside of the muscle fetish furs, I tend to find that a lot of people don't like to work with muscles in general and often only do skinny or fat characters.


So like "barrel chested"?


----------



## Nanominyo (May 31, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> My fursona is more of the "strongman" sort, if exaggerated. Large muscles and a soft belly due to not being "ab crazy" and trying to have that 8-pack.
> 
> In general, outside of the muscle fetish furs, I tend to find that a lot of people don't like to work with muscles in general and often only do skinny or fat characters.



The bodytype your character has is Bear body. Strong arms and legs, but a round belly.

But yeah. Athletic which is like inbetween the muscle fetish and not muscle fetish doesn't really seem to be done? Or at least what people claim is athletic often is not an athletic body (Either it's just normal or it's ironman form).


----------



## Nanominyo (May 31, 2020)

I feel like it could have been nice to just do a guide on bodytypes now.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (May 31, 2020)

redhusky said:


> So like "barrel chested"?



Nano put the better word on it with "Bear Type", although barrel chested could be true. 

Either way, while it is common in most homoerotic artwork, anywhere else I don't see the body type as much. Most people treat muscles and fat as if they're magically exclusive to a body.



Nanominyo said:


> I feel like it could have been nice to just do a guide on bodytypes now.



It probably wouldn't hurt to have one.


----------



## Nanominyo (May 31, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> It probably wouldn't hurt to have one.



I'm more scared of fucking up though as I'm not the best artist?


----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

Nanominyo said:


> The bodytype your character has is Bear body. Strong arms and legs, but a round belly.
> 
> But yeah. Athletic which is like inbetween the muscle fetish and not muscle fetish doesn't really seem to be done? Or at least what people claim is athletic often is not an athletic body (Either it's just normal or it's ironman form).





BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Nano put the better word on it with "Bear Type", although barrel chested could be true.
> 
> Either way, while it is common in most homoerotic artwork, anywhere else I don't see the body type as much. Most people treat muscles and fat as if they're magically exclusive to a body.
> 
> ...


Here's some gift art I got sometime again, you mean the one of the right, yes?
www.furaffinity.net: Request: Good Company = Beach Fun by boardmindless


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (May 31, 2020)

@redhusky 

Sort of like that. Although this is more of what my character tends to look like:






And here's probably the best full body example I've done:


----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> @redhusky
> 
> Sort of like that. Although this is more of what my character tends to look like:
> 
> ...


Ok! I get you! 
Like this but with more fat content and less definition. 
www.furaffinity.net: Rage Away 1 by redhusky


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (May 31, 2020)

@redhusky 

Yeah. Most of the fat content is in the gut. It's also a type I have for my female characters as well:


----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> @redhusky
> 
> Yeah. Most of the fat content is in the gut. It's also a type I have for my female characters as well:


Going for the "Venus" look?


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (May 31, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Going for the "Venus" look?



I guess; although you could just say that I have thing for the "chonk & stronk" type of bodies.


----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> I guess; although you could just say that I have thing for the "chonk & stronk" type of bodies.


Oh my!


----------



## Nanominyo (May 31, 2020)

I totally forgot to post my own characters

www.furaffinity.net: [OC] Dang it! by Nanominyo
www.furaffinity.net: [Doodle] Bring it! [OC] by Nanominyo


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jun 1, 2020)

I am smol


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jun 1, 2020)

Among the males, it seems like there are a lot who are either athletic or all-out bodybuilders.  Super bulky, they have muscles on top of muscles to the point that it doesn't even make sense why they're so bulky, and I don't find that (or the six pack abs) all that appealing.

Maelstrom is aquatic, she spends most of her life swimming but she's also covered with fur, so it's kind of silly to have a bunch of really well defined muscles.


----------



## Nanominyo (Jun 1, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Among the males, it seems like there are a lot who are either athletic or all-out bodybuilders.  Super bulky, they have muscles on top of muscles to the point that it doesn't even make sense why they're so bulky, and I don't find that (or the six pack abs) all that appealing.
> 
> Maelstrom is aquatic, she spends most of her life swimming but she's also covered with fur, so it's kind of silly to have a bunch of really well defined muscles.


I think they are more Ironman form to bodybuilder form. Ironman is right outside common athletic though can be announced as higher end athletic. 
The athletic I’m referring to is more on the, people are trained but they aren’t muscle filled with six packs but it can be seen on their bodyform that they do have muscles. 
I’m more to the preference of the athletic there leans more up of normal bodytype.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jun 2, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Among the males, it seems like there are a lot who are either athletic or all-out bodybuilders. Super bulky, they have muscles on top of muscles to the point that it doesn't even make sense why they're so bulky, and I don't find that (or the six pack abs) all that appealing.



Honestly, I sometimes wonder just how many of these people have studied how actual muscles work.

While having a soft belly is obviously something to cuddle with, you can really thank this trope for being more of why I went with the body my character has: Stout Strength - TV Tropes

And honestly, being chiseled is actually draining on the body. To get super defined body-builder look, you have to dehydrate and starve yourself for a bit.


----------



## zvander (Jun 2, 2020)

Maybe I'll update once I got some real art and not just line art I did a shit job of coloring, but my character is supposed to be a strong gal. 
Not bodybuilder, but the results of years of hard work and physical labor. 

From what I gather, you're right though. Not a lot of body diversity around.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 5, 2020)

Nanominyo said:


> I think they are more Ironman form to bodybuilder form. Ironman is right outside common athletic though can be announced as higher end athletic.
> The athletic I’m referring to is more on the, people are trained but they aren’t muscle filled with six packs but it can be seen on their bodyform that they do have muscles.
> I’m more to the preference of the athletic there leans more up of normal bodytype.



Naturally athletic leans towards "normal" actually. Here's a wall'o'text no one asked for!

We're used to "fighter" (which I think is common enough of a character to focus on) type builds being super lean with heavily defined muscle. This is likely due to MMA and modern boxing where weight matters super heavily, and since we've decided "this is sexy" basically any glamor shot of them shows off all that muscle definition. Same goes on TV - Henry Cavill as Geralt of Rivia is a wonderfully sexy, but to do the bathtub scene he dehydrated himself for 3 days. Naturally, healthy muscled bodies are not chiseled.

Take a look at old-timey boxers. They're not these dorito shaped anatomical models. They're actually kinda... "dumpy" in build. Though these guys could go round after round after round of fighting and stay standing.







Geralt should probably be built closer to that, were he human. This also, coincidentally is my build, and I hang out and fight (Historical European Martial Arts, Viking Reenactment, and similar) with a lot of people for whom fighting is their main form of fitness. And this is the kinda "default" body type amongst the long time practitioners. So this is coming from experience.

For a more extreme example,  here's The Mountain!





Flabby flabby... Oh wait, no, healthy!

When deciding to muscle a 'Sona, it comes down to "how did they get that muscle." All the guys up there are thick through their middles from endlessly working out core muscles - not, as you notice, arms. A punch thrown using the big muscles in the core hits a lot harder than the little muscles in the arm. Granted, almost everything comes down to "more core" now that I think about it, but someone swinging wood working hammers all day is gonna have big arms. A guy swinging a sledge it's... core. Dammit. A guy lifting properly all day will have strong legs. And someone doing activities described as "total body" will be reasonably even all around.

For an extreme example, enjoy this arm wrestler. As someone who's dealt with issues from muscular imbalance, this makes my everything hurt.






But hey, even Popeye-through-a-fish-eye here, look at his arms - muscles are not chiseled-defined. Because this shot isn't a dehydrated glamor shot, but basically "yo, stand over there I wanna picture."


----------



## Nanominyo (Jun 5, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> Naturally athletic leans towards "normal" actually. Here's a wall'o'text no one asked for!
> 
> We're used to "fighter" (which I think is common enough of a character to focus on) type builds being super lean with heavily defined muscle. This is likely due to MMA and modern boxing where weight matters super heavily, and since we've decided "this is sexy" basically any glamor shot of them shows off all that muscle definition. Same goes on TV - Henry Cavill as Geralt of Rivia is a wonderfully sexy, but to do the bathtub scene he dehydrated himself for 3 days. Naturally, healthy muscled bodies are not chiseled.
> 
> ...



All of this is basically what I understand by Athletic built and Ironman vein. The one where the muscles have to be defined. 
I rarely have characters flashing 6 packs and defined musculature and those I do have with it also have the background of constantly being muscletraining/weightlifting!
I think on most of my characters to have the natural built and that is something I rarely see I think in other fursonas. The bodies where the muscles haven’t been built for showcase but been built out from the practical activity one might be doing!

I wanna see how people handle that on their character rather than the other (I actually don’t find sixpacks sexy? They look like hard rocks and not soft. I want something fit but also something you can feel is strong)
Thank you for this nice explanation which clear up everything I’ve tried to explain but didn’t have the knowledge or vocabulary to!


----------



## Nanominyo (Jun 5, 2020)

Btw I love to see people understand what I mean by model body  
I wanted to write hourglass but then I remember that people’s picture of model body on woman isn’t a natural hourglass but literally just defined to big butt + big boobs


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> For a more extreme example, here's The Mountain!



I mean, as with my sona and some of my other characters, if you're someone who wrestles monsters, fights with heavy two-handed weapons, lifts 50+ bags of stuff like it's nothing, and somehow has to fuel all that muscle mass, you are not going to be all chiseled and skinny looking at all. Yeah, big bellies of jelly aren't the sexiest thing (well, for most people), but if given the choice to keep going or to pass out, having that "tank" is important.

Kind of reminds me of these two art tutorials I have saved:

Abdomination: How to draw beef by Coelasquid on DeviantArt
How to Draw Female Characters by Fadura-lotti on DeviantArt


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 5, 2020)

Nanominyo said:


> IDK if I'm blind but it's like there only 3 major bodytypes in the community:
> Slim/normal - Bodybuilder (Or at least very strong characters with very defined muscles) or Fat.
> 
> And I really just wanna see the athletic ones where they aren't pumped on muscles but have these smooth, yet define musculature-
> ...



So like... most twink art?


----------



## Nanominyo (Jun 6, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> So like... most twink art?


You... you can be slim/normal without being a twink

And you can also be regular athletic without being a twink.
I’m just stating two things
1) lack of bodydiversity (which is kinda funny when you think about it)
2) people think ironmans are the ideal athletic form when the ideal athletic form isn’t even near it. We aren’t all Geralt of Rivia. The ideal athletic form is where the muscles comes from the natural usage of the body rather than a fitness center.


----------



## Simo (Jun 6, 2020)

Nanominyo said:


> You... you can be slim/normal without being a twink
> 
> And you can also be regular athletic without being a twink.
> I’m just stating two things
> ...



You bring up some very good points, and it's a good discussion to have! I agree that the sort of muscles that come about naturally, in the course of say, working on the docks, or at a physically demanding job are more appealing than those merely gained at the gym.

Also, there does seem to be a lot of pressure to fit into certain stereotypical categories, something I've noted as a gay male, and had troubles with. I don't wanna have to choose from being a 'twink', 'having a six pack/being an ironman', or being 'a bear'; somehow, for all the diversity that gets talked about, it can be hard to carve out an individual niche as far as body (and even style) goes. 

I'm all for seeing a broader range furry body-types  : )


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Jun 6, 2020)

Athletic, you say?  Have I got just the OC for you.

Meet Loxxie!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 6, 2020)

Nanominyo said:


> You... you can be slim/normal without being a twink
> 
> And you can also be regular athletic without being a twink.
> I’m just stating two things
> ...



I never said you couldn't?  I'm honestly not sure where you got that from, since I said SOME, not ALL and I never once implied you had to be in order to get such a bod.

I was using a generalization/sterotype amongst artists (that openly use the tag twink on their actual art) to see if that's the body type you meant since you didn't post any actual example. Twinks are usually either soft or lightly toned. If I'm close to what you mean, then I can very well say there's plenty of it, you probably just filter some of them out based on your own interests. Not in a rude/malicious kinda way, but based on your actual queries or even just not branching out to different pages/sites.

From lanky and bony, to giants and macros, there is plenty of diversity in the online fantasy playground regardless. If you want _natural_ muscle, it doesn't make sense to say 'but you can't work out at the gym' since you literally have to exert yourself to obtain them. If someone uses their upper body more than their lower body, they are going to have more muscle on their upper body. If they work legs, it's the same. If they work it more or less, it will be more or less defined. If you work both, then you usually end up gaining evenly, but it also depends on the body type of the person to begin with: Ectomorph, Endomorph and Mesomorph, kinda like a girl can be petite, pear, apple, etc.

When you say Geralt, are we talking Netflix Geralt or game Geralt? XD Cause game Geralt, I would consider him to be a little more lithe than most male protagonists. Much thinner than the actor, whom didn't seem to have defined abs either. Even other male antagonists in the game had buffer bodies than he did. THEN there's flexing. Unless your arms are so big you can't wipe your ass, your limbs shouldn't be super bulgy when relaxed (regardless of your bulk). It's very difficult to pull that off in videogames.


----------



## Nanominyo (Jun 6, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I never said you couldn't?  I'm honestly not sure where you got that from, since I said SOME, not ALL and I never once implied you had to be in order to get such a bod.
> 
> I was using a generalization/sterotype amongst artists (that openly use the tag twink on their actual art) to see if that's the body type you meant since you didn't post any actual example. Twinks are usually either soft or lightly toned. If I'm close to what you mean, then I can very well say there's plenty of it, you probably just filter some of them out based on your own interests. Not in a rude/malicious kinda way, but based on your actual queries or even just not branching out to different pages/sites.
> 
> ...



1) Ah I've misread in the speed. I don't exactly think twink is gonna cut it (Also what a stupid word for athletic). IDK I see twinks being more on the lower end of athletic scale - So Taken it goes Twink -> True Athletic -> Ironman... I guess is the easiest way to explain it.

2)  IDK. We humans have some stereotype of only this and only that. I will admit that example as Simo said about being gay. people stereotype Slim/normal - ironman (+) and bear bodies for the gays. Lesbians often get stereotyped to model woman body and heavy butch (Here understood as either overweight, bear or athletic (+) bc that what we "stereotype" men bodies to be.)

3) I was talking Netflix Geralt in this case bc someone mentioned Netflix Geralt earlier and Netflix wanted to give the view that Geralt was Ironman (Even though I think regular Athletic is enough. The guy haven't exactly been around weightlifting as the game shows instead.)

4) I am aware of the apple, pear, hour glass, petite, tall - which is not what I'm talking about here. And yes Ecto, Endo and Meso plays part. I am aware an athletic Meso might rather look ironman like than an athletic Ecto or Endo. But this just brings up the question even more: People usually draws Mesomorphs as the athletic ones, Ecto being the "sub" in relationships, and having Endo females being model bodied while having Endo males being the only one actually getting okay diversity. I mean I've seen both Endo athletics around (personally what I draw) and Ironman Endos which get the more bearbody form. 
But bodydiversity while being big in the furry community is unfortunately also very small, stereotypical viewed and created after. While I have a preference for Endo Athletics (Not endo Ironman (+)), am I aware many prefer what we can describe as Athletic mesos I guess.

I am obviously still curious to see how people handle athletic bodies -


----------



## Nanominyo (Jun 6, 2020)

Simo said:


> You bring up some very good points, and it's a good discussion to have! I agree that the sort of muscles that come about naturally, in the course of say, working on the docks, or at a physically demanding job are more appealing than those merely gained at the gym.
> 
> Also, there does seem to be a lot of pressure to fit into certain stereotypical categories, something I've noted as a gay male, and had troubles with. I don't wanna have to choose from being a 'twink', 'having a six pack/being an ironman', or being 'a bear'; somehow, for all the diversity that gets talked about, it can be hard to carve out an individual niche as far as body (and even style) goes.
> 
> I'm all for seeing a broader range furry body-types  : )



It's completely understandable! And I understand the thing with "having to choose" as a thing you don't wanna do.
I am a Endomorph and for many does this result in called me fat when I'm not. The pain be real.
Anyway - Stereotypes is not always good. No one in real life would naturally fulfill any of the stereotypes we humans have. Media told us how it all should be. The internet fantasied about it and our local community discussed the bodyshapes and began bodyshaming each other for not being like the media tells us.
Stereotypes are evil sometimes in those regards.


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Jun 13, 2020)

I recently got a commission of my sporty athletic vixen Loxxie.  Remember when female volleyball players wore this kind of outfit?  In my world, they still do.  hehe






Art by @Cultro (with edits by me)


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 13, 2020)

Im a hockey goalie. But my sona is athletic as he is a timberwolf/werewolf hybrid and he is buff too.


----------

